
Whats-My-IP-Service without all this crap - denisu
http://denisu.jp/ip/
======
dirtbox
With a heavy heart, I'm deleting my bookmark to <http://www.moanmyip.com/>

------
chaosmachine
<http://whatismyip.org/>

A bit easier to spell/remember.

~~~
shizcakes
Usually those services tell you your public IP.

This service says my IP is 10.1.3.46, and while technically correct, useless.

~~~
joss82
How can it give you your private IP address? I'm curious...

Is there a javascript call to list the IP addresses of any machine? That feels
very insecure to me.

EDIT: Sorry I forgot to turn on my joke detector.

~~~
jfr
It probably gets it from the X-Forwarded-For HTTP reader inserted by his
intranet proxy.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Forwarded-For>

------
cookiecaper
I've always been partial to <http://ipchicken.com> . It's got commercial
motives, but it's easy to spell, it's easy to ask people to go to it and have
them remember, and the numbers are giant and readable. This is all good!

------
viraptor
For some additional crap, check <http://www.ipspotting.com/> \- also easy to
remember and fun in new places.

------
Steve0
Now an easy to remember domain name and you're good to go! edit:
<http://tinyurl.com/givemyip>

~~~
Frazzydee
<http://whatismyip.org> has an easy-to-remember URL and no crap either.

------
wglb
Ah, but i do find the speed test available at <http://www.whatismyip.com/>
useful.

------
dopkew
I just found this great site giving extensive information:

<http://ip-lookup.net/>

------
eli
Or just paste this in a .php file:

<?php print $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']; ?>

Then you've got the IP address without _any_ frills.

------
ralphc
For you minimalists: <http://checkip.dyndns.org/>

~~~
webignition
The full response of which being:

 _< html><head><title>Current IP Check</title></head><body>Current IP Address:
xx.xx.xx.xx</body></html>_

That's surely not minimal. What you need is a simple plain-text: xx.xx.xx.xx.

~~~
kordless
or even better, an easy-to-parse key value pair:

ip=208.128.7.7

~~~
weavejester
I'd contend that "208.128.7.7" is a more minimal, and useful, return value
than "ip=208.128.7.7".

~~~
tfh
"ip=208.128.7.7" would be actually nice if the output would be like:

    
    
      ip=208.128.7.7
      location=france
      ua=Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel blah blah

------
judofyr
<http://myip.dk/> is short and simple.

------
tejji
here is another one <http://tejji.com/ip/my-ip-address.aspx>

